# Bifen applications



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have noticed that most of the guys here are applying bifen with PGR on the grass. What is the process for applying on shrubs and plants? They say to apply to the bottom of the leaf for mosquito application. Any tricks?
PT


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I think that's why it is recommended to use a backpack blower/sprayer - easier to get to the underside of the leaves. I use Cyzmic CS which supposedly lasts longer in the sunlight. Also they (pesticide companies) recommend using an IGR. Only way that can work that I can think of is that the mosquitos carry it with them from the leaves to standing water, the chemical transfers and interupts the life cycle there.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Actually, the IGR contaminates the egg laying females. IGR on a female means no viable eggs produced. 
If it contaminates the water eggs are laid in, eggs do not hatch. BTW, mosquitos cannot fly more than 100-200 feet. They are not far from your house.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> I have noticed that most of the guys here are applying bifen with PGR on the grass. What is the process for applying on shrubs and plants? They say to apply to the bottom of the leaf for mosquito application. Any tricks?
> PT


You can pretty much spray that shit on anything. But I'm still a proponent of minimalism when it comes to pesticides. I spray my lawn to push out the ants and then I spray a barrier around my entire property, and then another barrier around my house and up the brick wall a few feet. The "barrier" along the house does not need to be thick, it can actually just be the width of a single stream of water.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The pyrethroid insecticides are excellent repellents. My normal target for a pyrethroid application is mosquitoes. So, I apply to resting places including outside walls. If it only had ants. roaches and centipedes to worry about, a narrow stream where the house meets the ground and another stream around windows, penetrations into the house, then around doors would suffice.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> The pyrethroid insecticides are excellent repellents. My normal target for a pyrethroid application is mosquitoes. So, I apply to resting places including outside walls. If it only had ants. roaches and centipedes to worry about, a narrow stream where the house meets the ground and another stream around windows, penetrations into the house, then around doors would suffice.


see in TX we have 375 quadrillion fire ants, so I do lawn and barrier sprays to push the underground colonies over to my neighbor's property :twisted:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have mosquitoes that could be carrying Dengue fever. Hear you on the fire ants. My normal thing is to use either Advion or Extinguish ant bait. Kill the colonies.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What's the best all around post control for my house and lawn? I dont have any issues yet and I currently spray Suspend Polyzone.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Suspend is one of the good ones. That is why you do not have issues. My nightmare is Ants, Centipedes, Roaches and Scorpions finding their way into the house. Ain't paradise wonderful?


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Should I be using anything else in conjunction with Suspend Polyzone?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Actually, the IGR contaminates the egg laying females. IGR on a female means no viable eggs produced.
> If it contaminates the water eggs are laid in, eggs do not hatch. BTW, mosquitos cannot fly more than 100-200 feet. They are not far from your house.


There are mosquito specices, several that I know about here in Texas, that can travel several miles from their breeding spot. But many of the exotic disease carriers do have a very limited range.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> I have noticed that most of the guys here are applying bifen with PGR on the grass. What is the process for applying on shrubs and plants? They say to apply to the bottom of the leaf for mosquito application. Any tricks?
> PT


I used my backpack sprayer with a fan tip to hit the overhang of my house and the bushes and shrubs around our back deck. You have to take your time when spraying the greenery. Wear eye protection or a face shield. It is very easy when spraying the underside of the shrubs to misspray and send some towards you. I have noticed a huge difference in the mosquito population since spraying. We had to have multiple citronella candles burning to sit outside before but now there is practically no mosquitos. And we have had a very wet summer.


----------

